# Dog Dish 64 GTO



## Piedog (Feb 14, 2013)

Wanted to get back to the look of my first 64 GTO. Now I'm there. Here are the dog dish caps (Ames) on the 14" extra tires & rims that came with the car. Other pic is the car with the American Racing Wheels & 16's that were on it when I bought it. I just happen to like the generic look. The little tires should be good for smokin' if nothing else!
Happy motoring out there! 
Piedog


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks great, I like the dog dish hub caps myself. Only other thing I would do is drop it down about 2" for a lower stance, but it looks like your pipes might drag or scrape if you do that.


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm on the fence, looks awesome with both.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Dog dish's look great. The 16" Americans....not so much. If they were 14 or 15 inches, all the difference in the world. These cars need SIDEWALLS.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*Can't beat the no-nonsense look of Poverty Caps!*


----------



## 67455goatclone (Feb 10, 2016)

the poverty caps look great!


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

I love the look of the dog dish caps! Much better than the 16" American to me. Looks like it means business, no frills, badass. I wonder if dog dish will fit on 15" wheels?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> Dog dish's look great. The 16" Americans....not so much. If they were 14 or 15 inches, all the difference in the world. These cars need SIDEWALLS.


X2! :smile3:


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Your car looks great with Caps, and 'meh' with the 16s. IMHO, of course.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Dog dish's look all business. Like blue jeans and a white tee shirt business.

Here's mine, not a Pontiac.


----------



## Piedog (Feb 14, 2013)

Rocket 88 - Awesome!!


----------

